# GT: Game 50 @ 76ers 2/9



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







@








Los Angeles Clippers(24-25) @ 
Philadelphia 76ers(17-33)

WHEN: Friday, February 9th at 4:00 PM PST; 7:00 PM EST
WHERE: Wachovia Center - Philadelphia , PA
MEDIA: KTLA The CW; NBA-LP; AM 710



Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Sam Cassell | Cuttino Mobley | Quinton Ross | Elton Brand | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








 Shaun Livingston | Corey Maggette | Tim Thomas

76ers Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Andre Miller | Andre Igoudala | Rodney Carney | Steven Hunter | Samuel Dalembert

 Key Reserves







|







|








Louis Williams | Kyle Korver | Alan Henderson

Q's Quote:
"The CW = Clippers Win? C'mon, take this game."


Q's Prediction: Clippers Win 101-89
Q's Prediction Record: 29-20
ClipperNation Predictions: 9 Say Clippers Win, 1 Says they lose.



*​


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers might be without Maggette and TT. Depends on whether Maggette is not sick anymore and if TT's knee is better. The Sixers who were expected to tank after trading AI have been oddly winning games recently. The Clippers better take this, they need is badly.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

can the clippers win??? i hope so, but i'm really not sure...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Well PLEASE lets see some singleton and korolev. Its ridiculous to give guys like christie, etc. all these minutes to "see if they can help the team," but not the two guys who are probably better overall than him. Korolev sucks on defense, but i think he can give us more offense than christie, and we all know singleton has the potential to give us tim thomas like games if given the minutes.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Weasel said:


> Clippers might be without Maggette and TT. Depends on whether Maggette is not sick anymore and if TT's knee is better. The Sixers who were expected to tank after trading AI have been oddly winning games recently. The Clippers better take this, they need is badly.


Having TT out a few weeks ago would have not been such a bad thing, but now he is playing like the teams second best and even sometimes best player. Hopefully he is ready for this one.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Both TT and Maggette are listed as questionable.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i actually expect a loss...a win would be extremely surprising...kaman will probably make dalembert look like olajuwan...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

how come in Yahoo the game is listed as shown on KTLA but it is not on ....? 
and if the Clippers play like they have been playing the last couple games or all season with the exception of some games...they will lose this game...
**** can we give Korolev some damn minutes ****!!!!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> how come in Yahoo the game is listed as shown on KTLA but it is not on ....?
> and if the Clippers play like they have been playing the last couple games or all season with the exception of some games...they will lose this game...
> **** can we give Korolev some damn minutes ****!!!!


Yo save up some money and invest in cable.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Is this game on tape delay?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

if anyone cares, i think the score is:

51 lac
59 phi

4:03 left in the third


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

53 lac
64 phi

1:31 left in the 3rd

this is ****ing depressing


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

im watching it on KTLA but its pretty delayed...
and im keeping track through the Clipper website 
and with like 7 or 8 mins left in the 4th they tied it, 
they BETTER NOT LET THIS ONE SLIP AWAY
pleeeease


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

ddamn this is the first time i see Doug Christie play hahaha and i hated him so much all those years he was with the kings then Mavs...
and his lil hand gesture he does DAMNIT!!!!!! 
but i can be willing to accept it and ignore it if they Clips can manage to pull this one ouT


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

haha Clippers win by 1 OOOOH MAN cant wait to actually see what happened 
now that i know they won i am going to watch the delayed Broadcast for sure hah!!!
:yay: 
oh and hmmm Doug Christie doesnt look that bad out their except for the annoying gesture thing to his wife it seems he is playing oK
and he got ALOT of minutes for being a 10 day....if Dunleavy is gonna give him so many minutes might as well give him a couple more
10 days and see how much he can really help us....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i know alot of you dont like Cuttino BUT he gave us 40 mins again and ya gotta appreciate that 
Livingston Chris and Elton also gave us huuge minutes.....
and although Sam didnt play alot BOY i dont think we could have won without his contribution

:yay:


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Clippers win! Now we can just sit back and enjoy the game, knowing that the outcome is a positive one.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow, I did not expect Clippers to come back, considering their road woes this year along with them being 0-9 at the Wachovia Center before tonight, glad they can come back and take it. 

As far as Kaman goes, I as well would like to know what the hell is up with him. With how he's playing, I'd almost rather have Michael Olowokandi back. He's getting abused in the paint by people that I think he himself should be abusing or playing damn well against. No disrespect to Centers such as Rasho, Dalembert, Hunter, Big Z, Henderson, Smith, etc.[players he recently played against], but at this point, Kaman should have outplayed them, instead, Aaron Williams or Paul Davis would have looked better on the court against them. Kaman should have just dominated on Henderson, Smith, Hunter and Rasho and outplayed Dalembert and Big Z, instead, he pretty much got his *** whupped by them. Although Kaman did step up in the clutch by hitting one of his free throws.

Livingston impressed me and is starting to put together some good games consistently, but the Clippers are 2-3 during that stretch, although it is nice to see him finally start playing well.

Good to see Singleton on the court. In the end, nice win by the Clippers, they needed one and finally got one.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

should they have won that?
I wasn't really paying attention at the end.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

cadarn said:


> should they have won that?
> I wasn't really paying attention at the end.


From the third quarter, hell no they shouldn't have. They came out with nice intensity and a sense of urgency in the fourth which surprised me honestly. I mean, considering Sammy had the flu, Elton was just aweful the whole game and the recent woes. Clippers snuck this one out.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> From the third quarter, hell no they shouldn't have. They came out with nice intensity and a sense of urgency in the fourth which surprised me honestly. I mean, considering Sammy had the flu, Elton was just aweful the whole game and the recent woes. Clippers snuck this one out.


It looked to me like philly's last shot should have counted, but I couldn't tell exactly what was going on.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

cadarn said:


> It looked to me like philly's last shot should have counted, but I couldn't tell exactly what was going on.


The last shot did count, but it was only 2. AI jr. shot a 3 and airballed it, and someone else came and tipped it in for 2.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

cadarn said:


> It looked to me like philly's last shot should have counted, but I couldn't tell exactly what was going on.


Well, the last shot would have been a 2 pointer and Phila was down 3, so even if it did count[not sure if it did?] is virtually beside the point because LA would have come up top either way. Igoudala, from what I saw, did get fouled, but it was a no-call, so Clippers did somewhat steal this game. I have to give a ton of props out to Mo Cheeks and the 6ers though, next year they should be solid in my opinion.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> Well, the last shot would have been a 2 pointer and Phila was down 3, so even if it did count[not sure if it did?] is virtually beside the point because LA would have come up top either way. Igoudala, from what I saw, did get fouled, but it was a no-call, so Clippers did somewhat steal this game. I have to give a ton of props out to Mo Cheeks and the 6ers though, next year they should be solid in my opinion.


I'm not so sure Igoudala got fouled, he sure was trying as hard as he could to make contact with Kaman...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette out, TT out, and Cassell sick you wouldn't think the Clippers would win. But Cassell is a warrior he comes out really sick and has a very good night. Looks like Christie earned another 10 day. Mobley, Kaman, and Livingston did well. Brand not good but he had 2 key points at the end of the game. It wasn't pretty but I'll take it.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

squeemu said:


> I'm not so sure Igoudala got fouled, he sure was trying as hard as he could to make contact with Kaman...


True, I just saw it from a different angle, it looks differrent from every angle because I rewinded on the DDR we got and from the angle they showed in real life, it seems as if he did get fouled, but from the angle they showed after, you can't even see any contact, a good no-call by the refs after viewing the second angle. I'm just glad LA ended the three game skid, now they can look forward to ending their 0-12 record in the first game of back-to-back's.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh yeah, it sucked that the game was on tape delay. I didn't even know it was going to be on tape delay. Let Prime Ticket broadcast the games if you aren't going to do it "live."


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

AI2 got fouled... oh well, another crappy win against a below average team. Seems like this is our new identity.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Weasel said:


> Oh yeah, it sucked that the game was on tape delay. I didn't even know it was going to be on tape delay. Let Prime Ticket broadcast the games if you aren't going to do it "live."


yeah I can't stand tape delay. That's why I wasn't really watching.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

cadarn said:


> yeah I can't stand tape delay. That's why I wasn't really watching.


Yeah, I also agree that the tape delay is horrible. I did the best I could not to check the score, but I cracked and when I checked it, LA was up 2 with like 5 minutes to go. After that, I unplugged my computer, and went to the Living room to watch the game. It was pretty hilarious


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Dang, cant believe that we lost 3 out of 4, and yet we actually GAIN ground in the playoffs, as opposed to getting closer to durant/oden. Oh well. 

Is it just me or does singleton, every time he enters the game, provides a spark by the time his first minute is done? he either steals the ball, grabs a ridiculous rebound, draws an offensive foul, etc. etc. EVERY time he comes in. Too bad it took BOTh thomas and maggette to be out to get dunleavvy to put him in.

Why in the world is christie playing so many minutes...Ross is better than him on offense and defense. This is just completely baffling to me. Even maggette makes fewer mistakes than christie does.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

a win is a win...


----------

